# hello



## becki chapman (May 30, 2013)

Well for the last seven years I have had fresh water tanks usally with barbs or other topical fishes, I wasn't high on the betta though beautiful I was often told they would kill other fish and had to be housed alone, so I backed away, then a few months ago my daughter being a teenager mind you wanted her own tank . I was very please becouse I been wanting to upgrade my ten to a twenty for my barbs, we went to teay's pet shop, which is where I am getting all my fishes, and were looking at fish for her tank, when I seen they had males betta in tanks with other fish I asked the girl if that was ok (Keep in mind I heard these were little killing mosters) she informed yes and I looked at sevel they had and found one that like me he a blue vail tail that I have named Dipper, yeah I noticed he has white points on his fins hince his name, I also noticed this little famle alone and hitting agianest the he little plastic bowl and brought her to I named her rosey. well I got them and put into a tree gallon houseing tank I used to keep new fish in for 72 hours well needless to say it is two months later and both are healthy and happy, I have to make cave systems for them but my barb seems to like it :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Am I understanding this correctly?

You've got a male and a female in a 3 gallon together?


----------



## becki chapman (May 30, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Am I understanding this correctly?
> 
> You've got a male and a female in a 3 gallon together?


this is a wait station till they go into my 20 gallon to make sure they are not sick so they don't pass it to the other and the woman at the fish store asured me it was fine plus they got along for the 72 hours they were there, but they are both in the 20 and are happy as they can be


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I just want to give you a bit of a warning is all then.

Female Betta's can be just as aggressive as males, although males tend to do most of the "killing". You'll also have to watch out for breeding, during that time the male can get extremely aggressive. Many breeders have lost their spawning pair due to this. There's also a possibility that she could become Egg-bound if she is not in tip-top shape.

I just wanted to comment on that so you don't end up with some dead fish is all. And as many of us have experienced here, taking advice from a petstore is generally a bad idea as most of them just want to make money so they'll tell you anything.

Also, yes Betta's can be in communities, however they are more likely to be nipped, especially by Barbs so just watch out for any aggression coming from your Barbs.

A heavily planted tank would be alright for a Betta in a community but, I personally, still wouldn't risk it. But if you feed adamant that this is going to work out, then go for it, I just wanted to let you know is all


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, you can't always believe what people at the petstore say. As was stated before, males and females should never be housed together except for breeding purposes only.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Hi,welcome to the Forum


----------

